# BROUSSEAU, Joseph Robert 'Bob' 2RCHA, RCAF



## 211RadOp (7 Aug 2012)

> Peacefully, with his loving family by his side, on Thursday, July 26th, 2012 at the age of 60.
> Beloved husband and companion for 20 years to Patricia (née McKay). Loving father of Laura, Rick (Natasha), Corey (Jennifer), and Ashleigh (James Keller). Cherished Grandpa of Paige, Phoebe, Max, Katie, Madi, and Jonathon. Son of Fran and the late Rudy. Brother of Doug (Sue) and Cathy (Gordon) Jowsey.
> Bob served 22 years with the Canadian Military as an Artilleryman and Firefighter in Egypt, Germany and numerous bases throughout Canada.
> 
> He was a Distinguished Toastmaster and active leader of District 61 who mentored many with his gentle style.



Evidently it was due to necrotizing fasciitis from a foul ball while he was umpiring a ball game.

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/health/Ottawa+umpire+dies+flesh+eating+disease+after+being+struck/7030445/story.html


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Aug 2012)

Rest in peace Bob, you were one heck of nice guy who deserved a better end of mission.


----------

